# Hs621 belt is rubbing against plastic cover, how to fix?



## evident (Jan 24, 2016)

In the process of restoring a hs621 I picked up on Craigslist (see my other thread lol!). The cover to the belt and drive pulley is visibly worn and has a hole at the bottom of it where the pulley and belt are spun.belt is making contact with the case and ripping it up. Is there something I can do to fix this? The case is lining up with the holes so not sure what's going on here. I plan on putting putty or Bondi to repair the cover but I don't want this to continually occur. 

My blower also came with the hardware for the scraper paddles missing. It doesn't seem like I can pick up the screws at a hardware store since looks like a rivet with a square peg and then a thread. Can someone point me to where I can pick one of these up, along with the plate that gets screwed into it?


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Either Honda's Power Equipment web site, or boats.net have the exploded parts diagrams for the HS621, and you should be able to look at them to see if there is anything missing in the belt area that would keep the belt from rubbing on the cover. Also, all the bolts and parts needed in the auger area should still be available. boats.net usually has the best prices.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

How about posting a picture of the belt assembly showing the idler pulley which is what I assume is rubbing against the cover. Might be a spring, or a stop bracket missing.

The bolts sound like carriage bolts, with a round head and a square shoulder that fit the square hole profile in the housing/scraper. Makes it easy tighten them up once they are snug since they do not turn in the hole and you only need a wrench/socket on one side instead of both sides. See photo attached to see if it's what you have


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Write down the serial number of the HS621 you have, and look up the parts diagram on the Honda Power Equipment parts site, or boats.net. that would be specific to the one you have. Some models had different parts. 

You should then be able to look at the diagrams to compare what is on your HS621 and see if there is anything shown that might be missing or installed wrong on yours that would allow the belt to rub.

Also, the parts diagrams shows all of the bits and pieces that go into the auger. Like this one I pulled up just as and example. It looks like all the parts you need for the auger assembly are still available so no need to go to the hardware store in hopes of finding something that might work.


----------



## evident (Jan 24, 2016)

skutflut said:


> How about posting a picture of the belt assembly showing the idler pulley which is what I assume is rubbing against the cover. Might be a spring, or a stop bracket missing.


I'll post a picture soon. finally got around to looking at the machine, compared it to my other machine that doesn't have the rubbing issue and can't find anything different.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

something is not right./ I've had three 621's and none of them did this


----------



## grosminou (Nov 23, 2018)

evident said:


> In the process of restoring a hs621 I picked up on Craigslist (see my other thread lol!). The cover to the belt and drive pulley is visibly worn and has a hole at the bottom of it where the pulley and belt are spun.belt is making contact with the case and ripping it up. Is there something I can do to fix this? The case is lining up with the holes so not sure what's going on here. I plan on putting putty or Bondi to repair the cover but I don't want this to continually occur.
> 
> My blower also came with the hardware for the scraper paddles missing. It doesn't seem like I can pick up the screws at a hardware store since looks like a rivet with a square peg and then a thread. Can someone point me to where I can pick one of these up, along with the plate that gets screwed into it?


" evident "
two things that come to mind. The belts are too long or are very worn, which makes them longer. 
It would be useful to know the exact reason, for references


----------

